# New 2015 323Bh



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello all, we just ordered a 2015 323bh and can't wait for it to get here! this is our first outback but second keystone first was a 2012 passport 3220bh. anyone have a hard time getting a non selling dealer to do warranty work? 
We bought this one from a dealer that is lacking in the service dept. and any tricks or tips?

thanks mill


----------



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> If the problem isn't serious try doing it yourself. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Yeah thats what i've done in the past with the passport. And i learned my lesson no more extended warranties!
Just hope I can wait the 8 weeks till I get it


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

millard1028 said:


> Hello all, we just ordered a 2015 323bh and can't wait for it to get here! this is our first outback but second keystone first was a 2012 passport 3220bh. anyone have a hard time getting a non selling dealer to do warranty work?
> We bought this one from a dealer that is lacking in the service dept. and any tricks or tips?
> 
> thanks mill


Is the dealership that you purchased your Outback close by? We purchased our Outback from a dealer out of state. Due to the distance to travel to this dealership, we contacted Keystone and asked for their suggestions on where to take it to in our area. We then returned to this same dealer when our inspection was due, and over time, established a rapport with them.

Rick


----------



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

rdvholtwood said:


> Hello all, we just ordered a 2015 323bh and can't wait for it to get here! this is our first outback but second keystone first was a 2012 passport 3220bh. anyone have a hard time getting a non selling dealer to do warranty work?
> We bought this one from a dealer that is lacking in the service dept. and any tricks or tips?
> 
> thanks mill


Is the dealership that you purchased your Outback close by? We purchased our Outback from a dealer out of state. Due to the distance to travel to this dealership, we contacted Keystone and asked for their suggestions on where to take it to in our area. We then returned to this same dealer when our inspection was due, and over time, established a rapport with them.

Rick
[/quote]Yes but they don't really do service work. I called a keystone dealer close to me and they said they would but i go to the back of the line as of yesterday they were booked till dec. i took my passport back to the dealer i bought it from but they are 3 hrs away from me!


----------



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> Take the time to do a thorough PDI before you take delivery of your new trailer and have the dealership take care of any problems at that time. This will put you at the top of their list so they can close the deal. Oregon_Camper has a great PDI available on his website. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Yup thats the plan ....We will get there when they open and probably be the last one to leave lol Thanks i'll post pics once we get it.
Millard


----------



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok we picked up the new camper this weekend! everything went smooth no big issues on pdi!need to replace a panel on the fridge and on the small kitchen slide at the edge the rug is torn. Only thing I didn't like was
keystone made changes with out informing the dealer or me. they changes the fridge from the wood front to stainless steel, the microwave and stove were also changed,the outside kitchen cabinets are now smaller than the ones at the show and they took away the small storage door so I can only access the storage area from one side! now on a positive change keystone now is giving a wireless remote that controls the awning outside led lights and slides! We take it out the first week in nov can't wait! what a difference over the passport.It doesn't rock like the passport did even without my x chocks that now I can't use since the axles are closer than the passport. oh and they still don't reinforce the outside kitchen door so i'll be making plates to fix that soon.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

millard1028 said:


> Ok we picked up the new camper this weekend! everything went smooth no big issues on pdi!need to replace a panel on the fridge and on the small kitchen slide at the edge the rug is torn. Only thing I didn't like was
> keystone made changes with out informing the dealer or me. they changes the fridge from the wood front to stainless steel, the microwave and stove were also changed,the outside kitchen cabinets are now smaller than the ones at the show and they took away the small storage door so I can only access the storage area from one side! now on a positive change keystone now is giving a wireless remote that controls the awning outside led lights and slides! We take it out the first week in nov can't wait! what a difference over the passport.It doesn't rock like the passport did even without my x chocks that now I can't use since the axles are closer than the passport. oh and they still don't reinforce the outside kitchen door so i'll be making plates to fix that soon.


I've seen the stainless steel on the web site pictures. How does it look in person? From what I can see, it is great change.


----------



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok we picked up the new camper this weekend! everything went smooth no big issues on pdi!need to replace a panel on the fridge and on the small kitchen slide at the edge the rug is torn. Only thing I didn't like was
> keystone made changes with out informing the dealer or me. they changes the fridge from the wood front to stainless steel, the microwave and stove were also changed,the outside kitchen cabinets are now smaller than the ones at the show and they took away the small storage door so I can only access the storage area from one side! now on a positive change keystone now is giving a wireless remote that controls the awning outside led lights and slides! We take it out the first week in nov can't wait! what a difference over the passport.It doesn't rock like the passport did even without my x chocks that now I can't use since the axles are closer than the passport. oh and they still don't reinforce the outside kitchen door so i'll be making plates to fix that soon.


I've seen the stainless steel on the web site pictures. How does it look in person? From what I can see, it is great change.
[/quote]
Don't get me wrong it's nice hate the finger prints all over it lol. its just not how we ordered it. our 2012 passport 3220bh we had the same thing happen at some point they changed to no headboard. DW loved the headboard that the one at the rv show had> she wasn't pleased when it came in without one. anyone know why they make changes mid run like that?


----------



## Bishopss (Sep 9, 2014)

millard1028 said:


> and they took away the small storage door so I can only access the storage area from one side!


The passthrough? How do you get access to the water heater bypass? Craw in from the other side?


----------



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bishopss said:


> and they took away the small storage door so I can only access the storage area from one side!


The passthrough? How do you get access to the water heater bypass? Craw in from the other side?
[/quote]

I dont know I think you can take the panel off on the inside. it'
s crazy there's no door on that side a all.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

millard1028 said:


> I dont know I think you can take the panel off on the inside. it'
> s crazy there's no door on that side a all.


I'm sure 2 mins with a sawzall can fix that problem.....


----------



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I dont know I think you can take the panel off on the inside. it'
> s crazy there's no door on that side a all.


I'm sure 2 mins with a sawzall can fix that problem.....








[/quote]
I found that there is a hatch inside the camper next to the bed that I can get to the bypass valve.


----------

